# Meet my sweetie!



## Ashley (Mar 5, 2008)

I adopted a rat from the local animal shelter, finally got to bring him home today! He's an absolute doll, such a cuddler! Poor thing was found abandoned which is why he was in the animal shelter, but he's got a good, loving home now! And I need some help with a name - any suggestions? I'm thinking on Ben. 

The picture is the picture that the animal shelter took of him.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 5, 2008)

So far for names, im thinking Ben or Max. What do you think?

And Im open to other names as well!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

He's a lovely looking guy.
Ben is a nice name and suits him. I was thinking of names for ratties last night and came up with Jasper, altho he doesn't seem like a Jasper. Lol.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

He's adorable! And I know Ben seems kind of...average, I guess...but I love it!! I think it fits him. =)


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAWWWW! I think Ben is a great name! Other names that I just thought of randomly: Edwin and Corneilious.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

He definitely looks like a Ben =)
He's gorgeous. I just wanna squish him :lol:


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

He looks like a sweet old man lol. And what a great shot BTW!

I like Ben! Or Stewart.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Ohh Stewart! Love that one =)

I'm so jealous of everyone's pretty ratties. I want some of my own =(


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

He's very pretty!

Rattiegma, your Daisy looks a lot like my Khloe. (see sig)


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

TOO cute! He looks like a big squish. I want a blue dumbo. Ben is a good name.


----------



## Shokubeni (Apr 3, 2008)

Ben makes me think of Willard hah.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

He is lovely! How about Rex?


----------

